# Listerine for Dandruff?



## ohsareee (Jan 9, 2010)

So I finally gave my boy his first bath of the year on our first really warm day. He's always had a bit of a problem with really bad dandruff in his tail. It is along the tail bone but its pretty bad, Ive tried just scrubbing with regular shampoo when he would get a bath but it didn't make a dent. I read somewhere to use Listerine? Anyone on here do that? If so how much do I use, does it need to be diluted, how long to leave it on etc?

If you know of something else that works, let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I have heard it but I don't know anything about it! My horse has the same problem so I want to hear about it!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

I have used straight Listerine on my Mare's dock. She is a terminal butt rubber.:?
I was told it helps with the dry itchy skin.
I just soaked the area down and left it. About every other day.
I would makes sure there is no broken skin first, or it would really sting! :shock:

I think it worked just fine. I have started using MTG though in the last year, and I think it does a little better job, although it does smell awful....
But then again, Listerine does not smell great either!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

TBH I cant see how it would work?

Listerine is alcohol based, alcohol on the skin dries it out, so essentialy you are going to dry out already dry and itchy skin.

If I have a horse with a dandruffy tail I use a supermarket own brand antidandruff shampoo and hen comb thourghly with a nit comb as often as possible to remove the flakes.


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

When Kelty has flakes I scrub the area with a bath mitt (wet) and then apply conditioner.. Then I rinse it out. I will also put coat conditioner on it, like Santa fe with SPF 15. Just be careful not to use something for shininess or with silicone.

Oh its the actual tail sorry just went back and read that.

I'd apply a powerful conditioning mask and make sure it gets deep down to the bone. Try to use one with natural oils and rinse thoroughly after letting it sit for a while.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I had a mare with a dry, itchy, dandruffy mane that I used some oatmeal dog shampoo on and not only did it smell great and make it stop but it completely got rid of the problem and lasted forever. I would highly recommend it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

HorseOfCourse said:


> I had a mare with a dry, itchy, dandruffy mane that I used some oatmeal dog shampoo on and not only did it smell great and make it stop but it completely got rid of the problem and lasted forever. I would highly recommend it!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Now that's a great idea! 
Don't now why I did not think of that one before, Oatmeal is excellent for dry skin issues. 
Thanks!


----------



## Hijack (Apr 27, 2011)

Coconut Oil!!!!! You can get it from walmart and it does amazing for dry skin!


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I've always had great luck with MTG. It smells like bacon grease, so I just put on latex/rubber gloves when I use it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jess522 (Feb 19, 2011)

I only ever use listerine mixed with water as a cooling spray. After a long ride on a hot summer day instead of using the cooling gel we just use listerine. I have never heard of listerine working for dandruff though. good luck.


----------



## mooney (Sep 20, 2010)

Listerine is used as an antibacterial solution not for straight dry skin. So for a fugal infection or something like that it would help with the itching it would dry out the skin more. Plus offend when it is something like water caught under long hair causing the itch it will help dry it out.


----------



## TeddybearLove (Feb 20, 2011)

I know what to do.
Just mix some vinegar with your shampoo or conditoner and apply it to the tailbone.
Let it soak in for 2 minutes then rinse.
Hope it works for your horse!
I have tried this on my mare and it works for her dandruff.


----------

